# Hilton Vilamoura Buffet - should we consider it?



## seema (May 13, 2016)

The 3 of us (myself, my wife, our 20 yr old daughter) will stay at the timeshare component of the resort for a week starting this Sunday.

We have been offered this discount for the breakfast and/or dinner buffet for at least 3 days (the discount is offered prior to arrival at the resort) - what do you think? It seems expensive, but I might take at least the breakfast component for at least 3 days:

HILTON VILAMOURA BREAKFAST BUFFET, DINNER B U F F E T  OR  B OTH !SPECIA L  OFFER FOR HGVC Members -BOOK ≥ 3 DAYS 

BREAKFAST• Breakfast buffet at Moscada Restaurant 15 euros (normal 18.75 euros)

• Buffet dinner at Moscada Restaurant* =25 euros (normal price 27.50 euros)

BOOK BOTH AND RECEIVE A COMPLIMENTARY BOTTLE OF WINE •Breakfast and dinner = 40 Euros

 *Limited to one bottle, delivered to the room


----------



## Talent312 (May 13, 2016)

Only you'd know if you prefer this style dining or something else.
Me? For breakfast, I'd have a sweet roll and coffee -- not a buffet.
But it might be nice to dine-in for dinner for a few nights. 

Think about this: You're already spending a ton of $$ on this trip.
So why go cheap and nickle + dime your way while you're there.
You'll likely be happier doing eggsactly what you want to enjoy it.
.


----------



## seema (May 13, 2016)

When we go on a vacation - timeshare or otherwise, we like a full breakfast and a full dinner. We usually take a snack on the fly, for lunch - especially if we are undertaking an event like sight-seeing, shopping, etc.

Sp the same principles apply at the timeshare - full breakfast and full dinner.
But we do have a 2 bedroom unit. In an American timeshare, we would eat breakfast "at home" - prepare the breakfast in a timeshare. Getting groceries may be challenging at this timeshare, esp if we decide against renting a car.

If we want to eat outside of the timeshare unit  - would a non-buffet option at the resort be as satisfying a meal as the buffet, but cheaper?  I guess we can go to the marina on the shuttle - what options for good food would we have at those restaurants - how would the quality and cost of the food compare with the resort restaurants and with the resort buffet? If you do say that they are more or less equivalent, then we may want to pre-book some buffet days (at least for breakfast; maybe for dinner as well), and get the pre-booking discount.


----------



## jehb2 (May 19, 2016)

Look up Hilton Vilamoura on Tripadvisor.com and in the reviews search "buffet."


----------

